# Pretty good Craigslist deal



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Anyone in Northern NJ want to jump on this deal? I would have gotten it if I wasn't going on vacation in 2 days. 

30 Gal hex with stand

30 Gallon Hexagon Aquarium Fish Tank w/ Stand, Hood, Light, Filter...

Someone buy it.... and sell it to me for 95 bucks.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

wow really good find dude... wish i had the space id jump on that in a heart beat.


----------

